# Bannerhill Heavy Anti-Aircraft Battery & Command Centre – March 2013



## shatners (Mar 5, 2013)

You know when you see something on Google Maps and think hmmmm that looks like some sort of old military installation so you drive 60 miles and find hexagonal pig pens... thankfully this turned out to be the former.

Doing some research when I got back it transpires that this is Bannerhill Heavy Anti Aircraft Battery (known as H25 - 1940 to 1944) installed to defend Coventry and a prisoner of war camp (1944 to 1946).

The four hexagonal semi submerged buildings are 3.7 inch anti aircraft gun emplacements, the gun type shown below. 




​

They are in amazing condition and the gun mounting points in the centre are still clearly visible. Each hexagonal emplacement has storage bunkers for ammunition around the circumference and two enclosed bunker rooms with offset doors ramped downwards I assume to protect its occupants from shrapnel.

The command bunker laid out as below is located to the upper right of the site is also mint and considering there has been no restoration the current land owner has done a great job in keeping the site clear of rubbish, most of these I have seen before are full of water, overgrown or used for storing farm equipment.




​

There’s little evidence of the POW section of the camp now as they consisted of the more temporary hut type buildings but the big farm house which accommodated the officers is still standing strong at the end of the lane.

Just as I was leaving a pleasant local chap walking his dog filled me in on a bit of background. Apparently Bannerhill had over 100 service personal stationed there and the site was infamous as a trial location for mixed staffing with Auxiliary Service women being deployed and trained to spot, operate radar, measure aircraft height, predict shots and target whilst the male soldiers did the actual firing and reloading etc.

He also showed me an area of field further down the lane where the searchlight had been based.

No arty farty shots Im afraid, it was a 30 minute mad dash but very pleasent all the same 




























Locals are very friendly!









































































​

Cheers for looking


----------



## RichCooper (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for these mate  great to see one in such good condition


----------



## HughieD (Mar 5, 2013)

Oooo, that is absolutely fantastic! Excellent work again from Mr Shatners! Lovin' the local sheep


----------



## Winch It In (Mar 6, 2013)

Great set of pic's. Looks like the farmer has been busy since I was last there,http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=16223&highlight=bannerhill+pow+camp#.UTZ7GFdXdZY


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 6, 2013)

The 2nd post I've seen today that's really 'not my thing' but have thoroughly enjoyed! Thanks


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 6, 2013)

That's really neat,the difference between yours and winch it ins photos show a great change,hats off to the owner for what must have been a lot of hard work,thanks for sharing.


----------



## shatners (Mar 6, 2013)

Winch It In said:


> Great set of pic's. Looks like the farmer has been busy since I was last there



You will NOT believe who cleane dit up 

_A GROUP of young offenders from Coventry have helped to clear 50 years build-up of weeds, rubbish and rubble from a Second World War anti-aircraft battery.

The six young men, aged 12 to 17, tackled the challenge at Goodrest Farm in Leek Wootton, as part of their sentences.

The community payback project was initiated and delivered by Coventry Youth Offending Service support worker Steve Watson, who saw an opportunity to help the owners and friends of the site, which has been derelict since the end of the conflict._


----------



## leftorium (Mar 6, 2013)

now that is community payback - better than using them as slave labour to pick up tasks the council should really be funding - hopefully they had a bit of education as to what was expected of a 19 year old in 1941, I find that focuses the mind a little


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 6, 2013)

What an amazing clean site,a pleasure to look at the owner has my thanks for all his hard work,ace photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## skankypants (Mar 6, 2013)

Great pics there Mr S,what a clean site,,,good to see...


----------



## Winch It In (Mar 7, 2013)

shatners said:


> You will NOT believe who cleane dit up
> 
> _A GROUP of young offenders from Coventry have helped to clear 50 years build-up of weeds, rubbish and rubble from a Second World War anti-aircraft battery.
> 
> ...



Thanks shatners for the info, much appreciated.


----------



## night crawler (Mar 7, 2013)

Brilliant place I hope the owner can keep it like that as a monument to our past


----------

